# Gi'me



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

... showing his courting colors & plumage :




























See you later, Gi'me :


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow! A guy like that can just swoop in and take your breath away! Not fair you're enjoying nature's bounty while I'm freezing up north. But very sporting of you to share your fabulous photos.:biggrin1:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Spectacular. Thank you for sharing these. At least we can imagine we are in Florida with some authenticity now.


----------

